# Door handle lock/unlock button not working.



## Blinkerfluid (Mar 18, 2015)

*Door handle lock/unlock button not working. Model LTZ*

Not a huge deal but, does anyone have an idea why my drivers door handle lock button doesn't work? It's the only one that doesn't work... Thanks!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Flunked mind reading.


----------



## Blinkerfluid (Mar 18, 2015)

Whose mind are you trying to read?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Seeing as my door handle doesn't have a lock button I don't know what you mean, unless you have a keyless model?


----------



## Blinkerfluid (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes I do have the keyless model.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Assume its a Cruze, year and model, and which button, remote or dashboard. Gather that button works on the other three doors. Could guess, your door lock motor broke.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

OK, just to be sure we're all on the same page - your talking about that little push button on the outside door handle that the keyless models have to trigger the keyless entry?

My guess is that the button itself is just worn out. Either that or the wiring harness. I can't think of any function that would disable the driver's door and leave the others intact.


----------



## cbgifford (Jan 14, 2016)

I have the same problem but it's not working on any of my doors. I have a 2015, still under warranty so I'm taking mine in to the dealership. Not sure why it would just stop working.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cbgifford said:


> I have the same problem but it's not working on any of my doors. I have a 2015, still under warranty so I'm taking mine in to the dealership. Not sure why it would just stop working.


Just the doors? What about the start button? If it's everywhere, it could be the fob.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

For years, zero wires to the doors, outside and inside handle, simple mechanical lock, a crank for the window, two if you had those side vent windows, still miss those. When they added rear view mirrors, had to roll down the window to adjust them. Maybe a bit inconvenient, but practically zero problems.

Now a whole bunch of wires that are constantly bent and twisted whenever you open or close the doors, really bad in subzero weather using plastic insulation that get very brittle, wires can snap into two.

Have side marker lights on the lower rear corner for safety, hmmm, the Cruze doesn't have these, power windows, power locks, interior adjusted rear view mirrors some with directional signal lamps, others with heaters. With air bags, the speakers had to be put into the doors.

Then master controls for the driver to accomplish all these function. well the Cruze did move the lock and unlock switches to the dash panel, but full control of all the windows are there, plus the rear door child safety locks. None, least most of these switches are not even water proof, so if its raining outside, and you can only open the door to the outside, they get wet. Nothing in the owners manual about not opening the door when its raining. 

Electrics and even electronics on the inside of those doors don't like water either, what's suppose to keep them dry is that lower outside weather strip at the bottom of the window, but that gets very stiff in cold weather, also ages and gets very brittle. Even worse is when the side of your vehicle gets splashed with heavily salted water that is highly corrosive.

So with all this convenience stuff, do have problems, well in a sense, were never problems before when all this stuff wasn't inside of the doors. So by adding convenience, can also expect some inconvenience. Like a door not lock or not locking, or a power window going down, but not going up again, a mirror with a burnt out motor, because it doesn't know its frozen, or stuff not working at wire because a lot of those wires that are stressed with constant opening and closing of the doors, break. 

I am under the opinion, these are not convenience items. had to drive 300 miles during a thunderstorm because a power window would not go up, had no choice, had to be where I was going. Really no problem for me to manually lock the car or manually roll up a window. Tied up like a criminal anyway, with not much of anything else to do.


----------



## Galtha58 (Feb 6, 2020)

First thing to check is the battery in the remote. Easy to replace and not expensive. Do that first and then see if the problem still exists. I checked with the local dealer today and the service dept suggested replacing the entire door handle assembly. Car is not that old and under 30K miles so this is not endearing me to the Chevrolet brand. Doubt if this would be a problem at this point with a Toyota.


----------



## R A (Aug 13, 2020)

Aussie said:


> Seeing as my door handle doesn't have a lock button I don't know what you mean, unless you have a keyless model?


Duh!! What do you think he meant?


----------



## Galtha58 (Feb 6, 2020)

Blinkerfluid said:


> *Door handle lock/unlock button not working. Model LTZ*
> 
> Not a huge deal but, does anyone have an idea why my drivers door handle lock button doesn't work? It's the only one that doesn't work... Thanks!


I have the same problem. From my research so far it looks like I probably need to replace the door handle button. Which probably means replacing the door handle assembly. I have been using the back door button in the same side for now to enter the car. Too expensive to pay to fix and I am too lazy right now to replace the handle.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Galtha58 said:


> I have the same problem. From my research so far it looks like I probably need to replace the door handle button. Which probably means replacing the door handle assembly. I have been using the back door button in the same side for now to enter the car. Too expensive to pay to fix and I am too lazy right now to replace the handle.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

